# Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?



## warawarawiiu (18. November 2017)

*Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Hi,

kann man in Deutschland seine Organe verkaufen um an Geld zu kommen?

Also bspw. einen Lungenflügel für 10.000€ abgeben und sich vom Geld ne neue 1080ti und Nintendo Switch kaufen?
Wenn ja, was bringen die Teile so, im Wert absteigend sortiert.

Es soll hier natürlich nur um Organe gehen die man auch abgeben kann....dass es mit der Gehirn oder Herzspende nix wird mit anschliessendem weiterleben, macht den handel wohl obsolet.
Also bitte nur über das Zeug schreiben dass man so abgeben kann ohne gleich den Löffel abzugeben, damit der Thread nicht in die Lächerlichkeit abdriftet und seriös bleibt.

Danke für antworten!

Ist dringend! (nur rein informativ)


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Ich glaube hier in Deutschland ist das nicht so wirklich möglich 

Edith: [X] Ja, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt.

Danke dafür PCGHX-WA Gruppe


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Es gibt verschiedene Dinge die du verkaufen kannst, ganz simpel wäre da natürlich Blut und Blutplasma, was allerdings auch nicht besonders viel Geld bringt.

Samenspenden können etwas mehr bringen und man(n) kann auch regelmäßiger spenden ...  


Wenn es wirklich innere Organe sein sollen, dann gibt es nicht vieles was du wirklich ohne Einschränkungen los werden könntest.
Die Nieren sind vermutlich das einzige beinahe redundante Organ, die Einschränkungen durch den Verlust einer davon sind meines (unqualifizierten) Wissens nach überschaubar.

Lungenflügel spenden wird wohl nicht gehen. Eine Lunge zu transplantieren ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand nach wie vor extrem schwierig, und nur einen Flügel zu transplantieren dürfte wohl quasi unmöglich sein.

Ansonsten gibt es noch Knochenmarkspenden. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht mit aus.

Zu beachten wäre natürlich noch die rechtliche Situation. Du kannst aus freien Stücken etwas spenden, bei einem gezielten Verkauf wanderst du aber schon in die rechtliche Grauzone.
Das würde ich vorher mit einem fachlich qualifizierten Anwalt klären.


Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Ich würde für Geld nur Spenden vornehmen, die mich nicht (dauerhaft) einschränken. Das schließt alle Organspenden aus.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Ich würde keine meiner Organe verkaufen  Lieber spare ich etwas länger für Hardware als meine Organe zu verkaufen, bringt nix wenn man dann nicht mehr richtig am Leben oder gar nicht mehr am Leben ist und das nur um sich Hardware leisten zu können? Auf was für Ideen kommst du eigentlich?


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Die Frage wird mir hier viel zu ernst beantwortet 

Aber okay.....prinzipiell ja trotzdem ein berechtigtes Diskussionsthema


----------



## gekipptesBit (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

...gesunde Hände, gesunde Füße, gesunder Wille und Verstand...
...um an Geld zu kommen...Flaschensammeln...


----------



## drstoecker (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Organe für Hardware verkaufen ist keine Dauerlösung. Es gibt genügend legale Wege an Geld zu kommen, zb arbeiten. Allein die stellung der Frage hier im Forum ist krank. Sind wir echt schon so weit?


----------



## NBLamberg (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Heute ist doch gar nicht der 1. April


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ist dringend! (nur rein informativ)


Ich traue den Leuten immer nicht. Hier gab es mal eine gute Reportage darüber:
YouTube

Schau es Dir in Ruhe an und überlege, ob Du mit den Leuten zusammenarbeiten willst



drstoecker schrieb:


> Organe für Hardware verkaufen ist keine Dauerlösung.


Organe wachsen doch nach, ist doch wie Blutspenden. Alle zwei Jahre eine Niere
 zu spenden ist in Indien ganz normal. Von der Leber reicht immer ein Stück, weil 
sie sich so gut regeneriert, das darf man jedes Jahr machen. Die Hardware kann
man also immer frisch halten, man muss den Leuten nur trauen und daran scheitert
es. Wenn Du unter Vollnakose irgendwo liegst, kann alles mögliche passieren


----------



## Joker (AC) (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



> kann man in Deutschland seine Organe verkaufen um an Geld zu kommen


Nö unter Strafe verboten.

Frag doch mal im Krankenhaus.....nicht wundern, wenn die dich dann bisschen behalten wollen.
......und erzähl das mir dem Nintendo


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Augen sind so weit ich weiß sehr wertvoll, da es dafür immernoch keine wirklich auch voll (!) funktionsfähigen Prothesen gibt. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass diese paarig angelegt sind, also zwei davon hast. Das heißt wiederum, du kannst damit doppelt Gewinn erwirtschaften.

Wobei dann aber die erwähnte (High-End)Hardware, wie die Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti oder die Switch nur in ihrem praktsichen Nutzen aber auch drastisch sinken würden.

Daher würde ich lieber an anderes, paarig angelegtes Organ verkaufen. 
Nimm' die Hoden, z.B.
Kein Besitzer von drastisch teurer PC-Hardware und/oder extrem passionierter Gamer, Computer-Kid oder Internetzombie hat davon je Gebrauch gemacht - zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste.
Da solche Leute i.d.R., rein evolutionär betrachtet, ohnehin keine Überlebensschance in unserer harten Welt, in der bereits Organe verkauft werden müssen, um sich Unterhaltungselektronik zu leisten, haben, wäre es für unsere Spezies sowieso von Nachteil, wenn sich derartige Personen auch noch fortpflanzen würden. 
Zwar haben solche "Nerds" sowieso keine reelle Fortpflanzungschance (außer sie heißen Bill Gates oder Mark Zuckerberg), aber über die bereits hier erwähnten Samenspenden zumindest indirekt möglich. 
Wie gesagt, mit Hodenverkauf würde man also zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, mehr Geld für Hardware und die Reinhaltung des Genpools.
(eventuell bieten dir hier dubiose chinesische Potenzmittelkräutermischer noch was extra...)

Und soweit ich mich an Theon Graufreud und die 8000 Unbefleckten erinnern kann, ist auch das Abhandenkommen des "Zepters" weiter oberhalb kein allzu tragischer Verlust, für diejenigen, die selbigen aber bei Unfällen o.ä. bereits verloren haben, umso mehr. Bei solchen Leuten kannst du vielleicht auch noch was rausholen, zumal jenes Körperteil von "Nerds" auch noch weitestgehend "unbenutzt" ist.
(eventuell bieten dir Alice Schwarzer, Kai Diekmann oder Oliver Pocher hier noch was extra...)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Wer ein Organ für Computerhardware verkaufen möchte sollte unbedingt seine Hoden verkaufen damit die Menschheit geschützt bleibt.
Das Hirn kann man ausschließen, da dieses ja schon tot ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> ...gesunde Hände, gesunde Füße, gesunder Wille und Verstand...
> ...um an Geld zu kommen...Flaschensammeln...


Wenn man bedenkt das Flaschen nur ein paar Cent das Stück an Pfand geben, wundert es mich nicht wenn die Flaschen überall herumliegen  Aber habe auch schon gesehen das manche Flaschensammler zum Automaten gehen und dann so 20€ an Pfand holen  



drstoecker schrieb:


> Organe für Hardware verkaufen ist keine Dauerlösung. Es gibt genügend legale Wege an Geld zu kommen, zb arbeiten. Allein die stellung der Frage hier im Forum ist krank. Sind wir echt schon so weit?


Anscheinend sind wir wirklich soweit das es sowas "braucht", ich habe die Frage wohl zu ernst genommen aber auch als Scherz verstehe ich es nicht.


NBLamberg schrieb:


> Heute ist doch gar nicht der 1. April


Das ist die Vorbereitung auf den 1.April, an dem Tag kommt noch mehr


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Wo ist jetzt der Sinn dieses Threads?
Du willst etwas wissen, aber die Leute antworten dir dann zu ernst.
Und seit wann wachsen Organe, ausser der Leber, denn nach?


----------



## pedi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

wenn die leber weg ist, ist sie weg.
da wächst  garnichts nach.
ausser dieser höchst schwachsinnige thread.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



pedi schrieb:


> wenn die leber weg ist, ist sie weg.
> da wächst  garnichts nach.
> ausser dieser höchst schwachsinnige thread.


Hier geht es um ein ernstes Thema der Hilfe und der angemessenen Bezahlung:

Das Klinikum München ist Dir hoffentlich seriös genug:_
"...Nach der Spende wächst die verbleibende Leber zu nahezu Ausgangsgröße wieder nach...."_
Die Moglichkeit der Teilleber-Lebendspende

Organe waschen ebenso natürlich nach, wenn man weiß wie, Alles eine altbekannte
Methode, sie wird nur nicht asngewendet:
Organe nachwachsen lassen - die Grabovoi - Methode 

Wir sind ganz kurz davor, dass mit allen Organen zu schaffen:
Nachwachsende Organe: Ein Herz, das lasst sich reparieren - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

In der Regel sind Organspenden, oder Teilorganspenden kostenfrei, der TE will 
wissen, ob und wo es dafür auch Geld gibt. Für Blut gibt es in Krankenhäusern 
auch 50,-€ pro Spende, für Trombozyten 200,-€. Nur das deutsche Rote Kreuz
gibt nichts dafür, verkauft das Blut aber meistbietend in der Regel in die USA.

In den Niederlanden gibt es um die 70.000,-€ für eine Niere:
Immer mehr verkaufen aus Not ihr Organ: Niederlander machen ihre Nieren zu Geld
...


----------



## pedi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

bei teilspende ja.
ist natürlich ein ernstes thema-aber nicht im zusammenhang mit hardware kauf.
die russische methode-naja.
und kurz davor heisst mindestens noch viele jahre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



pedi schrieb:


> ist natürlich ein ernstes thema-aber nicht im zusammenhang mit hardware kauf..


Was ist denn wichtiger als gute Hardware?


----------



## pedi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

das wiederum ist ansichtssache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Wo teuer muss gute Hardware gar nicht sein. Dieses Spiel hat zwar eine geile Grafik, aber die notwengige Hardware ist erschwinglich:
Im Test: "Real Life" - das realistischste Spiel aller Zeiten

...


----------



## pedi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

dazu musst du aber gesund sein.


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Hämorrhoiden, 
also die würde ich direkt verkaufen.
Geliefert im dekorativen Schraubglass gegen zB 1080Ti?


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Mein bisher erfolgreichster thread 

Danke........glaub ich


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Dein "Ich will Internetz"-Thread war doch auch ein persönliches "Highlight". [/IRONIE]


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dein "Ich will Internetz"-Thread war doch auch ein persönliches "Highlight". [/IRONIE]



Ich bin eben ganz einfach zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Also anspruchslos... find ich gut. Weitermachen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also anspruchslos... find ich gut. Weitermachen!



In Bezug auf einige Dinge  des Lebens einen geringen Anspruch zu haben ist vielen fällen ein Segen.


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Hämorrhoiden,
> also die würde ich direkt verkaufen.
> Geliefert im dekorativen Schraubglass gegen zB 1080Ti?



Da könnte sich der, der seine Klöten spenden wollte, plastischen Ersatz draus basteln lassen


----------



## Kuhprah (19. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Wenn man so ne Frage stellt fällt mir aktuell nur ein Organ ein... das Hirn könnte man da veräussern, benutzt wird es ja offensichtlich eh nicht mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Für so ein ein kurzlebiges Gerümpel den Fleischsack ausplündern? Dafür wäre mir meine Gesundheit viel zu schade und außerdem dürfte es schwierig werden für sein Nierchen hier einen zahlenden Kunden zu bekommen. Selbst diese würde ich eher nur der geneigten Mischpoche opfern wenn es wirklich sein müßte aber wer weiß schon ob man selber später nicht auf die Auswaidung der Verwandschaft angewiesen ist.



> Wenn man so ne Frage stellt fällt mir aktuell nur ein Organ ein... das Hirn könnte man da veräussern


Falls unbenutzt ist es trotzdem ein Risiko da es eingerostet sein könnte und somit einen Lagerschaden aufweisen könnte.
Selbst wenn mn es schaffen würde " unnützen Ballast " zu verscheppern wäre es die Frage bei Streitigkeiten seinen Lohn einfordern zu können da solche Deals sicherlich nicht gesetzlich gedeckt sind bzw. als solche anerkannt werden.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Ohne Witz - letztes Jahr geisterte bei GMX und T-Online mal eine Meldung herum, dass in den USA ein 18-Jähriger tatsächlich Organe verkauft hat, um sich ein Auto leisten zu können.
In Deutschland rechtlich schwierig.
Du könntest aber deinen Körper als Litfasssäule verkaufen und dir irgendwelche Werbung auf den Rücken tätowieren lassen. Hat hier auch schon mal einer gemacht. Musst halt dann im Sommer immer halb nackt durch die Gegend laufen oder jeden Tag ins Freibad gehen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*

Naja ... Tattoos sind immerhin keine funktionellen Eingriffe und schränken, wenn überhaupt, nur geringfügig die anschließende Lebensqualität ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



> ... in den USA ein 18-Jähriger tatsächlich Organe verkauft hat, ...


Mag ja durchaus möglich sein aber für den Empfänger wäre es da doch sicherlich günstiger sich bei einem Urlaub in die 3. Welt seine Ersatzteile zu beziehen wegen dem günstigeren Einkauf. Letztlich stellt sich noch die Frage ob da nicht auch jemand von der Organ - Mafia mitverdient hat.



> Du könntest aber deinen Körper als Litfasssäule verkaufen und dir  irgendwelche Werbung auf den Rücken tätowieren lassen. Hat hier auch  schon mal einer gemacht. Musst halt dann im Sommer immer halb nackt  durch die Gegend laufen oder jeden Tag ins Freibad gehen


Nur mit einem String Tanga bekleidet weil man Nutella auf den Arschbacken stehen hat? Ich denke mal nicht das viele Firmen sich  zu solchen Deals hinreißen lassen und die erzielte Einnahme dürfte da auch deutlich dürftiger ausfallen.

Für so etwas könnte ich mich auch nicht erwärmen auch wenn es schöne Tattoos gibt da man ja auch nie weiß was einem das Leben noch so bietet wo dann so ein Bildchen störend sein kann


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Organe verkaufen für neue Hardware?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mag ja durchaus möglich sein aber für den Empfänger wäre es da doch sicherlich günstiger sich bei einem Urlaub in die 3. Welt seine Ersatzteile zu beziehen wegen dem günstigeren Einkauf. Letztlich stellt sich noch die Frage ob da nicht auch jemand von der Organ - Mafia mitverdient hat.
> 
> 
> Nur mit einem String Tanga bekleidet weil man Nutella auf den Arschbacken stehen hat? Ich denke mal nicht das viele Firmen sich  zu solchen Deals hinreißen lassen und die erzielte Einnahme dürfte da auch deutlich dürftiger ausfallen.
> ...



Sowas ähnliches gibt es doch schon für das Auto, du klebst Werbung auf dein Auto und wirst dann dafür bezahlt herumzufahren mit der Werbung. Ich würde es nicht machen auch wenn ich ein Auto hätte, es kann eben sein das ich dann mit der Werbung in Verbindung gebracht werde aber die für Produkte wirbt mit denen ich nix zu tun habe. 
Aber keine Ahnung was das an Kohle bringt, sicher weniger als Organe zu verkaufen


----------

